# Dr. Who fans?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Any Dr. Who fans here?

Did you like the cliff hanger tonight?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sickie Which cliff hanger? Ie season/ Doctor I mean it has been 25+ years.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Slightlymad, we meet again. 

The new episode that pbs showed last night. It was the return to Rose's town to find that Rose had been gone for a year and the aliens sent a pig in a space suit in a UFO as a red herring for their real plans.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What was the title of the episode?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah that was a good one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hauntiholic, "Aliens of London"


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you could tell me which Dr. it was, I could tell you if I was a fan.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I saw that episode awhile ago (season 1). What channel were you watching it on Sickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

PBS channel 11 here around chicago


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

We see first run on the sci fi channel and reruns on bbc1 but have yet to see it on the local pbs channel.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah. I went through HUGE withdrawl for about 3-4 years waiting to see it again!


----------

